# Results of the Portage Lakes "Spring Fling" hourly Big Bass event 4-29-17



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow! What a day!! Our guys were committed to making this happen, getting up at 3am and working till after 4pm. All 20 of our 22 members were there, and all were needed. From our end, we all enjoyed running our weigh stations, despite a tough bite and sometimes long waits between weighing a fish. Everyone I talked to had nothing but good to say. Suggestion forms were filled out by many and we will look at all items suggested and hopefully improve this format. Photos of most of the fish caught will be posted on our FB page; Portage Lakes Bass Masters Association. 23 boats.
https://www.facebook.com/PortageLakesBassMasters/?fref=hovercard

Big bass each hour figured out to be $170, Second Big Bass each hour was $60.
7am BB, Tony Holzer 2.00lb 2BB, Ben Frydrak 1.76lb
8am BB, Jim Adkins 4.44lb 2BB, Jameson Lecon 3.13lb
9am BB, Todd Paylor 1.85lb 2BB, Nick Hoaja 1.76lb
10am BB, Jeff Brown 2.56lb 2BB, Joey Reed 2.30
11am BB, Robert Muller 5.98lb 2BB, Matt Amedeo 2.78
12pm BB, Nick Hoaja 4.64lb 2BB, Frank Morris 4.63lb
1pm BB, Mike Schmeltzer 3.50lb 2BB, Anthont Baroney 3.32lb
2pm BB, Tony Holzer 2.68lb 2BB, Joey Reed 2.22lb
Overall BB winners
1st BB Robert Muller 5.98lb $345.
2nd BB Nick Hoaja 4.64lb $265.
3rd BB Frank Morris 4.63lb $210.

We again would like to "Thank" our sponsors: Fishermans Central, Waikem Auto Group, and Vic's Sports Center. A BIG "Thank You" to all our participants!! Stay tuned for the next one.
I will post a link when its ready. Thanks!! I'm going to sleep now


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

What was your turn out like?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like it was a lot of fun and well run. Any pictures?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Sounds like it was a lot of fun and well run. Any pictures?


https://www.facebook.com/PortageLakesBassMasters/?fref=hovercard


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

We had a great time and this was very well ran. Portage Lakes Bass Masters and Louie Knukle did an outstanding job..esp. the T.D. We even got a check after weighing in three times. Should be their one and only BB tourney and should be a limited field. Say 70 boats! IMHO These guys should be commended for a great job. The big tourneys down south run this kinda tourney for 200+ boats with big lakes. It was great to have the same type of service and cohesiveness to pull it all together with *5 weigh in stations!* on Portage Lakes. Okay the proof is in the pudding, so look at those pictures of Dan Blackert and know he shot himself in the foot and would have had some checks coming his way if not for a slight rules violation. Hats off to Dan & Eric Dufala for hammering them!


----------

